# An Update on Canonbot



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2018)

```
Samantha from Canon Canada customer support reached out to us for a bit of a backstory on <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-moves-quickly-into-robotics-cr4/">what we called “Canonbot”</a>.</p>
<p><strong>It turns out that she built “Canonbot”, telling us:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>I actually made that lil robot. The story behind it is that there were a couple of guys in a canoe and it tipped. Their gear was completely submerged and had to be replaced. They brought it all in to us as we have electronic waste set up, and instead I made him.</p></blockquote>
<p>This is definitely a great use of ruined gear.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 12, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Samantha from Canon Canada customer support reached out to us for a bit of a backstory on <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-moves-quickly-into-robotics-cr4/">what we called “Canonbot”</a>.</p>
> <p><strong>It turns out that she built “Canonbot”, telling us:</strong></p>
> <blockquote><p>I actually made that lil robot. The story behind it is that there were a couple of guys in a canoe and it tipped. Their gear was completely submerged and had to be replaced. They brought it all in to us as we have electronic waste set up, and instead I made him.</p></blockquote>
> <p>This is definitely a great use of ruined gear.</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



it wasn't me


----------



## Adelino (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done Samantha!


----------



## SkynetTX (Mar 12, 2018)

Of course I do not wish anyone's gear to be replaced completely but if you'll have the possibility ... Do it again, Sam!


----------



## NancyP (Mar 12, 2018)

Ow! This shows the wisdom of kayaking / canoeing photographers keeping gear in dry bags when not actually shooting. 

Watershed brand is pricey, but the quality is top-notch.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Mar 12, 2018)

Ouch! Painful way to create an excuse to upgrade to the 100-400 Mark II version! I suppose they were lucky to even retrieve their gear. Any canoe mishaps I've encountered tended to mean anything not tied down in dry bags is likely to be lost forever.


----------



## goldenhusky (Mar 12, 2018)

Feel sorry for the folks. Samantha is quite creative. If this message is true this tells us Canon folks do read this forum. Hope they get a hint or two from here.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 12, 2018)

NancyP said:


> Ow! This shows the wisdom of kayaking / canoeing photographers keeping gear in dry bags when not actually shooting.
> 
> Watershed brand is pricey, but the quality is top-notch.



And pelican cases.... my gear has survived 45 years of canoe tripping in dry bags, and then pelican cases..... so far, so good!


----------



## NancyP (Mar 14, 2018)

Paddlers can be subject to G.A.S. as well (I know someone with at least 12 kayaks - his kayaks come in extra-long, long, short, fold-up, stand-up-paddle, ultra-light, and he has 2 of each, for wife and himself.


----------



## slclick (Mar 14, 2018)

Where is the CropBot? Or the APS-H Bot?


----------

